# Need a Quick Easy Walk to Fight Mud



## nofearengineer

This year....sigh.....it seems it has rained every Friday and Saturday, preventing me from doing a lot of work in the yard unless I want to slop around in my terrible clay soil. I'm at my wits end. I have a huge pile of compost in the driveway I've been wanting to move to the back vegetable garden for an embarrassingly long period of time.

The problem is, even my two-wheeled wheelbarrow (not to mention my feet), will create terrible ruts in my side yard trying to go through it.

Has anyone used those hex-cell, plastic grass pavers, and do you think they would solve my issue, even if I didn't do the whole gravel/sand base thing?



https://www.homedepot.com/p/Techno-...Driveways-4-Pieces-11-sq-ft-PAVER04/304583192

I always thought that was more of an "if you want to drive a car over it" thing anyway. The whole area is a bit lower than the surrounding, which actually exacerbates the wet issue. I was thinking I could lay them down, and then fill them with dirt, sloped down gradually to the left and right, effectively raising the whole area up a couple of inches. After I get my compost moved, I could then throw down some annual ryegrass for a quick root, and then do a proper seed in the Spring.

Thoughts?


----------



## Theycallmemrr

I would raise the area with sand and/or a french drain.


----------



## Deadlawn

Theycallmemrr said:


> I would raise the area with sand and/or a french drain.


Wood chips help too.


----------



## Bombers

Put down temporarily 2-4' wide strips plywood to get your work done while you figure out a permanent solution.


----------

